# My small menagerie



## spark (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi!

I thought I'd share my modest collection of critters with you.

I have two snakes, Anthony, a two year old ball python and Badger, also two and a cornsnake, though he's a runt. I got him on sale because he'd been a poor feeder, and was about half the size he should have been. His colors are really lovely though, and I'm not shooting for any size records with either of them.  






















I also have three cats. We got Kali the evil calico from a shelter because we wanted a cat, Tari the crazy pointed longhair because a friend of a friend found her abandoned and was trying to find a home for her, and Ron the Maine Coon-alike (not pedigreed, but he's spot on for the breed) turned up on our doorstep, sick and in need of some care, so we couldn't just leave him. We're at full cat capacity now though, we couldn't possibly get another.





















I do want to get some more critters though. In addition to a planned mantid, I'm looking at getting two or three more snakes eventually, and possibly an eventual chameleon, gecko, or other non-snake reptile.

I also love carnivorous plants. Sadly my venus flytrap didn't respond well to a move and then a week without proper lighting as his bulb broke and I was too busy with moving to remember to get a new one.  But I have a pitcher plant that's supposed to arrive in the mail later today. I'm crossing my fingers and hoping it comes safely. (It's a sarracenia purpurea, if anybody cares.  )

Oh, and I also keep one fiance. He requires a lot more care than the snakes do, but I think he's probably worth the effort.  And he's not as destructive as the cats. Little devils.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice collection of animals, Spark!  I love your kitties... I have one who could be a sister to your calico.  And good luck with your carnivorous plants.  Oh, but beware of your fiancé. When they're still at "fiancé" status, they are much better at hiding all of their nasty little habits. :blink: Once you marry them, any pretense of hiding objectionable qualities goes right out the window! My hubby is much worse than the cats for destructiveness. Inexplicably and unfortunately, most things he gets his hands on end up lost, broken, or otherwise ruined. :angry: He hasn't broken me yet... but he sure is working on it!


----------



## spark (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm not too worried.  I've had this fiance for many years now. We started dating in 2003. (If he does turn into a twit I'm turning him in and getting a new one!)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 15, 2009)

How are the cats with the snakes?


----------



## spark (Apr 15, 2009)

Completely fascinated by them. I've heard a snake tank called "cat TV" and they do spend a good bit of time watching the snake tanks when the snakes are awake.

I would _never_ let them together unsupervised though. I do sometimes, when I have a snake out and curled up around my neck, have a cat get on my lap. The cats can watch them from there too, but I am teaching them not to touch the snakes. I flick their noses lightly whenever they lift a paw to try and touch. Working fairly well so far, but not so well I'd trust them to not touch if I left them alone together! But I wouldn't trust the snakes alone out of their tanks anyhow. I looked away from Anthony for about five minutes once when he was on my desk and next thing I know he's crawled inside my printer and I had to spend about half an hour getting the little idiot out.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 16, 2009)

spark said:


> I looked away from Anthony for about five minutes once when he was on my desk and next thing I know he's crawled inside my printer and I had to spend about half an hour getting the little idiot out.


Oh my gosh... lol! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 16, 2009)

probably repairing it!


----------

